# What is your preferred technology tool on the jobsite?



## RRPExpert (Dec 8, 2014)

I hope folks don't mind but I'm really curious as to what folks find as the most helpful technology tool?

I'm sure just about everyone has a smartphone so if you have one do you use apps to make your job easier?

Or do you use a tablet? Or a laptop?

Or some combination?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

*What Is Your Preferred Technology Tool On The Jobsite?*

Smartphone apps that get used frequently are calculator, flashlight, and level/angle finder. Less frequently are build calc, and the Internet for research or figuring something out on site.


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

I find more and more that the camera and email are good features of the phone. You can take a picture up to the minute and email it to the customer. We also find when dealing with engineers ect. a picture is worth a thousand words. Sometimes I will even make a hand sketch, take a picture and email it when we are trying to solve problems on these custom homes. As stated the construction master app and the flashlite come in handy. Another handy tool is the laser. We use one for leveling very tall walls, where we used to use a plumb bob.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

muskoka guy said:


> I find more and more that the camera and email are good features of the phone.


I agree. It would be cool if they could make a device that did nothing but email and photos.


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

RRPExpert said:


> I hope folks don't mind but I'm really curious as to what folks find as the most helpful technology tool?
> 
> I'm sure just about everyone has a smartphone so if you have one do you use apps to make your job easier?



Emails & photos are the things that are extremely important to me.


So for me, the most helpful tech tool is the laptop by far. 

I like a large keyboard & large screen. That is why I don't own a smartphone nor do I see the need for owning one.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

SNote, Screen Write, BuildCalc, Flashlight - phone

Can't wait to hit 13000 points to get my Bosch Laser Measurer. Then that will be added to my list.


----------



## BrentD (Nov 22, 2013)

Besides my iPhone, the Bosch laser measure works great. You can measure up a basement pretty quick with it. I used it to measure a 12x14' room the other day and cut the crown to fit. Everything fit great, no re cuts. Laser level is a must have as well.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

iPhone: Clock to get up; Messages to text clients; Camera for showing problems, documenting progress or completion; client database in Phone; Notes for material lists, code references and checklists; Square for payment.

iPad: Numbers for pricing spreadsheets. I can knock out a quote in the van in a few minutes.


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

Tiger said:


> iPhone: Clock to get up; Messages to text clients; Camera for showing problems, documenting progress or completion; client database in Phone; Notes for material lists, code references and checklists; Square for payment.
> 
> iPad: Numbers for pricing spreadsheets. I can knock out a quote in the van in a few minutes.


I agree with you.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

EAR PLUGS :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Laser level.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

*What Is Your Preferred Technology Tool On The Jobsite?*

I have a FLIR ONE IR camera I use with my iPhone 5 and it has paid for itself many times since I purchased it this summer.



I have used it to detect leaks in showers and plumbing, or when I'm setting up a valve cartridge or need to find insulation issues.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

Here's some pics I took recently









You can even use it to find a faulty fluorescent bulb









Or just to show customers what it looks like when insulation is not installed properly


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

Also my Bosch GLL3 and Bosch laser measure are pretty handy


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I have a FLIR ONE IR camera I use with my iPhone 5 and it has paid for itself many times since I purchased it this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> I have used it to detect leaks in showers and plumbing, or when I'm setting up a valve cartridge or need to find insulation issues.


What did you pick that up for?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

TNTSERVICES said:


> What did you pick that up for?


250$ http://store.apple.com/us/product/HG362LL/A/flir-one-thermal-imager

Same quality image as their 1000$ IR camera with all the convenience of your images being stored on your phone


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

My CM5 :laughing:

And my phone, obviously. Texting, calls, emails, photos, WorkSafeBC OHS app, PDF version of 2012 (most recent) B.C. Building Code, PDF plans (although I like a hardcopy, sometimes blowing it up on my phone helps).

The safety guy on our crews get an iPad/tablet for company safety emails, daily reports, weekly inspections, safety audits. Hate seeing those things out on site


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> 250$ http://store.apple.com/us/product/HG362LL/A/flir-one-thermal-imager
> 
> Same quality image as their 1000$ IR camera with all the convenience of your images being stored on your phone


That is bad arse. I have to say that actually had me saying Apple or out something pretty cool.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> That is bad arse. I have to say that actually had me saying Apple or out something pretty cool.


I'll sell you my old 5 cheap and you can still be money ahead from a normal FLIR. Then you can be the proud owner of an iPhone. :whistling :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I'll sell you my old 5 cheap and you can still be money ahead from a normal FLIR. Then you can be the proud owner of an iPhone. :whistling :laughing:


Nah, the proud owner of a FLIR ONE that has to use an iPhone.

SEEK makes one for Android, it's not as good and not much cheaper.


----------

